# Google...Seaview?!



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well i don't know if anybody on here has posted it yet. But google is releasing seaview, an underwater tour of 6 of the worlds most prominant Coral Reefs. Can't wait 

Google Launches 'Virtual Diving' Reef Tours


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Cool. Thanks


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

cool looks like it will be pretty interesting


----------

